# Lehrgang/ Fischereischein in Englisch



## SFVNOR (7. April 2016)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen aus den USA der gerne den Fischereischein machen möchte um in DE angeln zu dürfen. Leider ist der Kollege nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig.

*Frage ?
Gibt es in Hamburg die Möglichkeit den Fischereischein in der englischen Sprache sammt Prüfung zu absolvieren ?*

Leider können die Ämter oder z.B. der ASV Hamburg keine Informationen geben :-(

Habt Ihr eine Idee ?

Danke für eure Nachrichten.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## fish4fun (7. April 2016)

*AW: Lehrgang/ Fischereischein in Englisch*

Wenn er seinen Wohnsitz im Ausland hat, könnte er so einen Schein bekommen. Schau einmal hier: http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/was_denn_noch_.html :m


----------



## SFVNOR (8. April 2016)

*AW: Lehrgang/ Fischereischein in Englisch*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Wenn er seinen Wohnsitz im Ausland hat, könnte er so einen Schein bekommen. Schau einmal hier: http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/was_denn_noch_.html :m



Moin Moin,

Danke #h

Gruß,

Stefan


----------

